# Computer schaltet sich nicht aus



## yunik (30. Oktober 2004)

Bin neu in diesem Forum, deshalb zunächst ein dickes HALLO an alle,

jetzt zu meinem Problem:

Seit einiger Zeit schaltet sich mein Computer nach dem Herunterfahren des Betriebssystems nicht mehr selbsständig aus.
Windows xp fährt ordnungsdemäß runter, jedoch bleiben der computer und der monitor weiterhin an.

Mein rechner: duron 800, 256mb ram, msi 6340 mainboard mit via kt-133 chipsatz (award bios).

hab schon einige sachen ausprobiert, wie zb. an bios settings herumschrauben die das power management betreffen, windows neuinstallationen und zuletzt ein biosupdate von der msi homepage.

hat bis jetzt alles nichts gebracht. wenn jemand eine ahnung woran es liegen kann dass mein rechner sich nicht mehr ausschaltet, soll er sich bitte melden.

bin für jede hife dankbar.


mfg

yunik


----------



## fluessig (30. Oktober 2004)

Liegt wahrscheinlich an irgendeinem Treiber den du neu installiert hast. Am besten du versuchst nochmal die Treiber fürs Mainboard zu installieren. 

Wenn es das nicht ist, dann könntest du nochmal versuchen Windows über die CD zu reparieren (automatisch reparieren lassen).


----------



## yunik (31. Oktober 2004)

hab die aktuellen via 4in1 treiber neu installiert. Leider keine veränderung beim Problem.
Rehner schaltet sich immer noch nich von alleine aus.

Was die Windows Reperatur angeht, kann ich mir nich vorstellen, dass es daran liegen sollte. Habe das windows zuletzt vor etwa 3 tagen neu aufgespielt (XP Pro mit sp2).

Langsam nervt dieser zustand. 

Wenn jemand eine Idee hat worans noch liegen könnte, bitte posten.


----------



## SpitfireXP (5. November 2004)

Das ist ein Fehler von WinXP.
Mal bei denen auf der Homepage suchen, die haben da einen Patch.


----------



## Radhad (5. November 2004)

Die geheimnisvolle Seite heißt http://www.windowsupdate.com ;-)


MfG Radhad


----------



## SpitfireXP (5. November 2004)

Deswegen hat er den Patch aber auch noch nicht...


----------

